#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Kenya Photographic Safari in 2010 - Part Two

## Bruce Kekule

Additional photos of my first safari to Kenya in September 2010:


_Mother lion and cubs in Sweetwaters Game Reserve, Central Kenya


Mount Kenya from Sweetwaters early in the morning - Africa's second highest mountain


Nile crocodile by the river in Samburu National Reserve


Zebras in the grasslands of Sweetwaters


Wildebeest and zebras crossing the Mara River in the Masai Mara


Mother and calf white rhino in Lake Nakuru National Park


Another white rhino in Lake Nakuru


Female waterbuck in Lake Nakuru


Topi antelopes showing affection in the Masai Mara


Reticulated giraffe in Sweetwaters


Impala buck in the Sweetwaters tented camp at night


African hare in Sweetwaters tented camp


Female lion portrait in the Masai Mara


Griffon vulture in Sweetwaters


Grevy's zebra stallion in Samburu


Reticulated giraffes at a waterhole in Sweetwaters during the late afternoon


Cheetah male resting near a termite mound in the Masai Mara


Buffalo bulls sparing in Lake Nakuru


_
_Buffalo_ _sparing in Lake Nakuru_


_Buffalo bull and oxpecker in the Masai Mara_


_Black-backed jackal pair in Sweetwaters_


_Elephant in Samburu National Reserve_


_All ears in Samburu_


_And the elephant's rear end_


_Great cormorant in Lake Nakuru_


_Kudu cow in Samburu_


_Gamma lizard in Lake Nakuru with a regenerated tail_


_African painted stork in Lake Nakuru_


_Painted storks in Lake Nakuru_


_Red-billed hornbill in Samburu_


_Female leopard in Samburu_


_Tail-end of a male leopard on the 
last day of my safari in Kenya_


_A Kenyan ranger at a truck-stop near Samburu on the way back to Nairobi
They mean business and shoot to kill any poachers who enter the park_


_Marabou storks in Lamu Island, a World Heritage Site


Northern Carmine bee-eaters in Lamu Island on the east coast of Kenya

_*And that closes out this safari which was an amazing wildlife photographic adventure for me. I hope that everyone has enjoyed these images. In the works is my safari to Kenya in August of 2011, and I will post this trip very soon. Please comment and your feedback is always welcome.*

----------


## Jeremia

Mambo!

There are some bloody excellent pics there!!

The missus and I spent about 7 years working around Ghana, Namibia, Tanzania and Uganda. Me driving and her eating and taking pics at the same time. All we have are good memories and pics of bushes with maybe a hoof or an ear at the edge of the shot.....

Asantesan!

----------


## Bogon

Great pics (as usual)

Any chance I can sway from the OP Bruce and ask if you can give any anecdotes concerning the dangers of you profession?
Maybe need to open another thread to do this, but if you do have time on your hands one day, I am sure it would be a fantastic read.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Great pics Bruce.

I hope you post on here for a long time

I love wildlife documentaries

I have one question

What is your favourite experience out of all those photos, from what I have seen and heard on documentaries, it is probably the Widebeest migration, 

No ?

----------


## natalie8

Thanks Bruce! More please.

----------


## Mid

mate your repo should be off the scale , many thanxs once again  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce Kekule

To all who follow my threads: Thanks again for your comments which I always look forward to. It is my pleasure to share my photos with you guys. My last safari in August 2011 is almost done and I'll have it up and running soon. Cheers.

----------


## JonPatt

Brilliant photos Bruce. Brings it all back to me! 
You did really well to get that first leopard shot - fantastic!
Can't wait to see the next installment!

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Brilliant photos Bruce. Brings it all back to me! 
> You did really well to get that first leopard shot - fantastic!
> Can't wait to see the next installment!


Jon, my pleasure. The leopard was lucky on the first day for sure! But not only that, I got a couple of leopards on the last few days and actually closed out on the male shown as we were leaving Samburu Nat. Reserve for Nairobi...it had been a great trip and a dream of a lifetime. A post on my safari for this year is in the works. Cheers.

----------


## blue

like the avatar photo best
did you take that one  with a  camera trap ?

----------

